# Von VB Programm in Excel Schreiben



## Michlmann (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem 

denke aber für euch ist es eine Kleinigkeit.

Mein Vorhaben:
Von einem VB 2005 Programm (TextBox), Daten in ein Excelblatt in eine bestimmte Zelle zu schreiben. Mir gelingt dies seit wochen nicht.
Und komme auch nicht ansatzweise an die Lösung ran. Ihr seid meine letzte Rettung 

Liebe Grüße und Danke im vorraus

Michlmann


----------



## wincnc (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, hier ein Beispiel zum Lesen und Schreiben.
 Reading/writing Excel files in VB.NET


----------

